# Iverson Dragstripper



## parkrndl (Aug 14, 2018)

not quite a basket case... gonna put on a banana seat and apes and some better wheels I have in the basement and just make it a rider...


----------



## Chopper1 (Aug 14, 2018)

Here is one on Craigslist for $7,500. It's signed by George Barris


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 14, 2018)

I say take the big bar and make it look like a bazooka or a shotgun.


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 14, 2018)

this is the idea... now to get cleaning


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 15, 2018)

still kinda nasty, but a little better... the seatpost mounting thing is temporary and I want better bars


----------



## Debikeman (Jan 18, 2020)

You can get the end caps at lowes they are brushed steel not chrome but will help the bike a lot !


----------

